# Queensland Amateur Brewing Championships 2016



## Screamadelica (20/7/16)

Hi All,

Posting this on behalf of the QABC organising committee.

Cheers

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi QLD Brewers,

We are using the same 20 categories as last year (18 beers, and one cider and one mead) and the descriptions can be found on the AABC web site www.aabc.org.au Please note that these are using the old BJCP guidelines, not the new ones.

Judging will take place on Saturday, 17 September at the Prince Alfred Hotel, 170 Brisbane Road, Booval. Close off dates for entry will be Saturday 3 September at either Craftbrewer, Brewers Choice or National Homebrew stores.

The organising committee is assessing moving to an online registration system and until that decision is made, the QABC web site will not be updated.

The cost of entry remains at $5 per brewer plus $5 per entry. 

Due to the continued growth of the competition and pressure that is placing on cool room storage, brewers are only being asked to submit one bottle per entry, rather than two. Brewers need to have a second bottle available and if they come in the top 3, they will be asked to forward their second bottle to the organisers, who will arrange shipment to Adelaide and pay the AABC entrance fee ($10).

In addition, we will need volunteers to assist with judging and stewarding. An appeal has already gone out to BJCP judges and there should be one BJCP qualified judge for every class, but we will still need a second judge. The Prince Alfred Hotel is close to the Booval railway station and has plenty of parking. The plan is to judge the entire competition on the Saturday which will require a minimum of 40 judges and 10-12 stewards, so your assistance is essential! If you would like to volunteer, please do so on the QABC web site once it has been updated.

Cheers,
Mark Davies


----------



## Coldspace (31/7/16)

How do we put an entry in? Do we fill plastic bottles from kegs?
What's the process to put an entry in?


----------



## nathan_madness (1/8/16)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Good luck to all the competitors that enter this year. It has been a great two years, but I have decided not to enter this year as I am 100% completely focused on getting Monty Brewin[/SIZE]g Co[SIZE=10.5pt]. up and running (check us out on facebook)[/SIZE]. Also I am still living almost 200km away from my brewery.
Cheers 
Nathan


----------



## Motabika (1/8/16)

I am keen to lend a hand. Sent an email a few weeks back but didn't here anything nack


----------



## Screamadelica (16/8/16)

Hi All,

Further update from the organising committee.

Best of luck with the entries!

Cheers

_______________________________________________________________________________


The QABC web site www.qabc.org.au has been updated following a decision by the organising committee to stay with a manual registration system for 2016. The entry form and QABC bottle labels can be printed off, and the bottles left with the home brew suppliers listed on the site.

For those who would like to assist with judging or stewarding please register via the link on the home page (https://goo.gl/forms/9JbPTmHbJiNzuCRk1) if you have not already contacted Mark Davies or Tony Brown. (We are still looking for volunteers).

Cheers,

Mark Davies


----------



## fungrel (17/8/16)

Is this specifically for qld residents only?


----------



## Howlingdog (17/8/16)

3.Entries will only be accepted from residents of Queensland.


----------



## RdeVjun (2/9/16)

Reminder, entries close tomorrow for QABC:

Craftbrewer/Bacchus Brewing - 1pm Saturday, 3rd of September, 2016
National Homebrewer at Hervey Bay - 3rd of September, 2016
Brewers Choice - Close of business on 3rd of September, 2016
Ipswich Brew Co - Close of business on 3rd of September, 2016

Judging is on 17th September 2016 at the Prince Alfred Hotel, 170 Brisbane Road, Booval, pretty sure that more volunteers are always appreciated. I'd volunteer for the competition judging myself however unfortunately I'll be interstate.


----------



## kegs23 (17/9/16)

When are results posted


----------



## -ThirstyBrewer- (18/9/16)

......the suspense is killing me


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/9/16)

YEp be good to get some feedback


----------



## earle (19/9/16)

A couple of the Too SOBA guys got emails last night as they were placegetters so it seems most placegetters could have received that news last night by email. Looking forward to seeing the full results though.


----------



## luggy (19/9/16)

I received an email this morning, I'd say the results aren't too far off being posted. Big thanks to the organisers, judges and stewards, and good luck to all the place getters at nationals


----------



## Motabika (19/9/16)

Was a great day. Really impressed the quality of the beers. We had 29 beers to judge and only two were a little on the poor side


----------



## stewy (19/9/16)

Motabika said:


> Was a great day. Really impressed the quality of the beers. We had 29 beers to judge and only two were a little on the poor side


 // You got both of my beers in your flight? What are the odds!!!


----------



## Motabika (19/9/16)

stewy said:


> // You got both of my beers in your flight? What are the odds!!!


Lol


----------



## Screamadelica (19/9/16)

Hi Everyone,

The QABC website will be updated with the results shortly. Until then they can be viewed via the attachment to this post. Congratulations to everyone who entered this year!

Cheers

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*2016 QABC Results *– 17 September 2016

The results for the 2016 Queensland Amateur Brewing Competition are as follows: -

Champion Brewer: Matt Bradford
Champion Beer: Alex Taubert, Classic Rauchbier (Smoked Marzen) – after countback for highest overall impression
Champion Club: GOLD Club

Congratulations to all the winners!

Thank you to everyone who entered beers, and to all those who participated in the judging, stewarding, data entry and bottle registration. There was a record number of brewers entering, 126 and a record number of beers, 462.

A particular thanks to our sponsors who are providing great prizes and other support; Craftbrewer, Brewers Choice, Cryer Malt, Wyeast, National Homebrew, Hoppy Days Brewing Supplies and AB’s Honey.

A special thank you to the Prince Alfred Hotel at Booval who provided a fantastic venue and hospitality for the competition.

Those beers (and Ciders & Meads) which placed 1st,2nd&3rd qualify for the Australian Amateur Brewing Championships being held in Adelaide. The brewers need to send another bottle of their beer to Craftbrewer at Unit2, 4 Christine Place, Capalaba, 4157 to arrive by Wednesday, 28th September, and must complete the individual AABC entry form and attach by rubber band to the bottle. The QABC will pay the entry fee and ship the entries to Adelaide.

Score sheets and prize vouchers will be mailed out in the next 2-3 weeks. 

View attachment Queensland Amateur Brewing Competition 2016 - Awards Summary.html


----------



## stewy (19/9/16)

The ESB I entered obviously fell off the truck as I am not listed....


----------



## earle (19/9/16)

The attached list only includes those that medalled. Full results will probably be available once they're loaded to the QABC website


----------



## stewy (19/9/16)

Ah, okay. One of mine is listed, the one I thought was inferior. Other one must have had issues. Be good to see the feedback & head back to the brew house to improve!


----------



## nathan_madness (19/9/16)

Congratulations Matt!! Job well done to all the brewers and judges. Sorry i couldn't be there. With 3 kids and council meetings tomorrow this week will be hectic. Fingers crossed TRC allow us to start building our brewery.


----------



## Beersuit (19/9/16)

Thanks to all the gentleman who organized the event and everyone who helped judge was a good day. 

Congratulations to the guys from TooSOBA comming second in the club count. For a 3 year old club I know you all go above and beyond your family commitments to support the club and your local homebrew shop. For a handful of blokes you brew good beer.


----------



## Motabika (20/9/16)

Too soba have some amazing Brewers in their Ranks


----------



## -ThirstyBrewer- (23/9/16)

Will all results (and score sheets) be posted on the qabc website like in 2015? 

Or is it only the summary of awards that's up there now?


----------



## Rocker1986 (23/9/16)

Hm, might have to enter one or two beers next year and see how I go.


----------



## nathan_madness (25/9/16)

Ha ha ha and that's what I said!!



Rocker1986 said:


> Hm, might have to enter one or two beers next year and see how I go.


----------



## mattbrewer (30/9/16)

nathan_madness said:


> Congratulations Matt!! Job well done to all the brewers and judges.


Thanks Nathan, and yes, thanks to the organisers, judges, stewards and sponsors.

I'm pretty stoked to have entered five beers and received 2 x 1st and a 2nd place.

I've read that previous winners got to do a collaborative brew with a commercial brewery. It would be great if this was on the cards this year. 

Matt


----------



## mahonya1 (8/10/16)

Are the full results going to be posted somewhere?


----------

